# Favorite Cigar tools



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Pics of my fav. tools ,what tools do you like 


colibri boss 2 Torch Lighter
Bugatti B-1 Torch Lighter
colibri enterprise triple torch lighter
Xikar Xi2 Cutter - Blue Fiberglass
colibri stainless steal Guillotine Cutter
Xikar MTX Bead Blast Cutter MTX MULTI TOOL


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

A+ for great composition in your photos. 

D- for execution of focus.... 

Thanks for sharing though :thumb:

What tools do I like? :ask:

I like yours! Sendem on over! :lol: ound:

.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Don't have pics handy but I'm loving my new Xikar Exodus! That thing is sweet. I've got a nice cutter but I'm not sure of the brand. It was gifted to me from my mother-in-law from a local shop near where they live. It's SOLID, somewhat heavy in hand, and cost $30ish dollars.

So, yeah.

I've been looking at the Xi2 cutters, how do you like them? Any reason NOT to save a few bucks over the Xi1 or Xi3? I also think about getting that multi-tool every time it pops on the Monster!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Skip the cigar tools, I'll take what's in the background of the photos!!!


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

I like to keep it simple

Wolf v-cutter
bic lighter
beautiful stick


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

nice cutter I like the small ring gauge it keeps that new guy from chopping a inch off of a good cigar


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

dj1340 said:


> Skip the cigar tools, I'll take what's in the background of the photos!!!


Now thats what I call attention to detail!

My favorite tool would be my Xikar MTSC Scissors. Great everytime.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jswaykos said:


> I've been looking at the Xi2 cutters, how do you like them? Any reason NOT to save a few bucks over the Xi1 or Xi3?


The only complaints I've heard of regarding Xikar cutters have to do with the Xi2 models. For $5 more I would get the Palio over the Xi2, or if you had the coin, one of the less fancy Xi3 models which can cut up to 58rg (54 for Xi1 & 2 & Palio).


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Frodo said:


> The only complaints I've heard of regarding Xikar cutters have to do with the Xi2 models. For $5 more I would get the Palio over the Xi2, or if you had the coin, one of the less fancy Xi3 models which can cut up to 58rg (54 for Xi1 & 2 & Palio).


It's not the money itself that's an issue, it's the principal of paying extra of what seems like the exact same cutter, just a different material handle. Perhaps that's not the only difference, I take it?


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jswaykos said:


> It's not the money itself that's an issue, it's the principal of paying extra of what seems like the exact same cutter, just a different material handle. Perhaps that's not the only difference, I take it?


The complaints I've heard of are that the rivits pop out occasionally if the cutter gets dropped on the ground.

The other difference (I own the Xi1 & a Palio) is that they work a bit differently. Palio is a typical guillotine cutter whereas the Xikar is a teardrop cutter. They use different pressure points on your hand when cutting. The Xikar is more comfortable for me so I use it almost exclusivly.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> A+ for great composition in your photos.
> 
> D- for execution of focus....
> 
> ...


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

No problems with my X2. All I need is that and a torch lighter. I used to rock Bics and always said...what do I need a torch for....Bic works fine. Well that was until I tried a triple flame torch. Let's just say I haven't picked up a Bic since. In fact I will go out of my way to go get my torch instead of using anything else. It is such a cleaner light. :smoke2:

ohhh....and a deep well ashtray. Can't go without that.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Straighten out a portion of one of these (large size) to use as a draw tool. My overall favorite!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

MoreBeer said:


> Straighten out a portion of one of these (large size) to use as a draw tool. My overall favorite!


I used to use one of those, but after using Boom's draw tool I never went back. Never regretted that purchase...


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> Straighten out a portion of one of these (large size) to use as a draw tool. My overall favorite!


Nice to know that in a jam a paper clip can save my cigar


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

BHS said:


> ohhh....and a deep well ashtray. Can't go without that.


I don't have any nice ashtrays ( 2 crappy ones and my cigar fest ashtray), I need to pick up one made for outside .the ones I like are crystal (Cost to much) have anyone seen this Davidoff ashtray or anything like it , I've been looking all over for it


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

My favorites. Old German scissors and IM Corona lighter. Don't use anything else!


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> I don't have any nice ashtrays ( 2 crappy ones and my cigar fest ashtray), I need to pick up one made for outside .the ones I like are crystal (Cost to much) have anyone seen this Davidoff ashtray or anything like it , I've been looking all over for it


Crystal costs too much!!!???? That Davidoff is probably a $100 ashtray at least. Really nice accessory though. :smoke:


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> My favorites. Old German scissors and IM Corona lighter. Don't use anything else!


Nice Scissors,I thought your lighter was a S.T.Dupont ,glad to see , you saved $400 by getting the Corona they look almost the same.very nice lighter.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Allright___!*

Ya'll are showing some very nice hardware:thumb:

:clap2:

.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Eric,
Thanks I like to save money and not sacrifice quality! I really like the IM Corona and would recommend it to anyone. Once I get some time I'm going to do a quick review with some pictures of the flame (which I didn't see a whole lot on the internet about).


----------

